# where is this coolant temp sensor located - 2014 Diesel



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

Trying to find this sensor on the daughter’s 2014 Cruze Diesel.
ACDELCO 55591401 COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSOR


goldcruzetempsensor 


The problem is that the temp gauge does not ever show any reading. 
We installed a ScanGauge-II, it reports 40 degrees at all times.


So I bought the easy to find and replace green sensor NTK EF0067, will replace that to see if the temperature starts working again.


greencruzetempsensor 


But can’t find where the other gold 90 degree one is. Searched and found where it is on a 2016, but notes said it is in a different location on the 2014 - any ideas?


Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The green one is the engine coolant temp sensor that mounts near the thermostat.

The gold slip in style one is a radiator temperature sensor, or sometimes engine coolant temp #2, if your car has it it's on the passenger side end tank of the radiator.about halfway down. Near the hose


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

dieseldr said:


> But can’t find where the other gold 90 degree one is. Searched and found where it is on a 2016, but notes said it is in a different location on the 2014 - any ideas?


Since there were no Diesels produced for 2016 (2014-15 gen 1 and 2017-19 gen2), you might mistakenly found a diagram for a gasoline 1.4L instead of a 2.0 Diesel. (unless the 1.4 and 2.0 share a radiator and sensor...)


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

We just completed replacing the green one, now the SCANGUAGE-II says it is 114 degrees, instead of 40 degrees, as before with the original (broken) green sensor!
(It is 93 outside here today)
Still no reading on the dashboard temp gauge, but it might not display any reading until the engine gets to ??? 150 ???
Anyway, my daughter can use her SCANGUAGE to keep track of the temp now!!!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If it's 93 outside, 2 minutes of driving should get the gauge to come off the bottom. Any update on if the cluster gauge works now?

Also, good to replace this as you did since the ECM needs to know the engine temperature to help fuel delivery.


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

It turns out that my daughter had the SCANGUAGE set to read air intake temp, so 114 makes sense now. 
When she sets it to read coolant temp, it still says 40 degrees. 
So we have no idea what the $55 green sensor does. 
If it is providing data to the ECM, great. But the original one probably was not defective anyway.
We are still looking for the $7, gold, "right angle" sensor , that one might operate the dashboard temp gauge.


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

Plan "C": 
If I can't find or access the other sensor so the stock gauge can be made to read again, we can add a temperature gauge somewhere in the dashboard area. 
Is there anywhere in the cooling system plumbing that has a plug to remove or place I can drill & tap for a manual temperature gauge ?


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

dieseldr said:


> Trying to find this sensor on the daughter’s 2014 Cruze Diesel.
> ACDELCO 55591401 COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSOR
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone located and changed the 55591401 coolant temperature sensor? If so can you tell me where I can find it. I’ve locate and changed the green one at the thermostat. I still have the same problem. The engine will show it reaching operating temperature early and when the thermostat opens, the temperature drops sharply. Afterwards it works up to normal temperature. Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

This is the EGR cooler, you can obviously see roughly where that is. Looks like you need to pull up the ECU and set it aside, and remove the intake hose (at least just by the throttle body). Be careful pulling too far on that inlet hose, there is a hidden air temp sensor screwed on the bottom side. The cooler doesnt need to be removed, but the coolant temp sensor is threaded into it. This is just the best picture I could get.










Here is a closer view. you can compare the two to get a reference.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Bvogt said:


> This is the EGR cooler, you can obviously see roughly where that is. Looks like you need to pull up the ECU and set it aside, and remove the intake hose (at least just by the throttle body). Be careful pulling too far on that inlet hose, there is a hidden air temp sensor screwed on the bottom side. The cooler doesnt need to be removed, but the coolant temp sensor is threaded into it. This is just the best picture I could get.
> 
> View attachment 296954
> 
> ...


Bvogt,
Thanks for the quick reply. The one you have in the diagram is the one I’ve changed by the thermostat. I believe the other one is on the radiator somewhere, I’d just like to confirm before I tear into it. This is the one I’m referring to (No threads) ACDelco GM Original Equipment 55591401 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S0FHETW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_EPR5VZSR6YP3XCE8E9CR


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

567Chief said:


> Bvogt,
> Thanks for the quick reply. The one you have in the diagram is the one I’ve changed by the thermostat. I believe the other one is on the radiator somewhere, I’d just like to confirm before I tear into it. This is the one I’m referring to (No threads) ACDelco GM Original Equipment 55591401 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S0FHETW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_EPR5VZSR6YP3XCE8E9CR


I dont know man, there is nothing on the radiator. the procedure makes no mention of it and i physically looked, but does mention a multi-function thermo sensor. That sensor is a unicorn...no clue.

GM shows exactly what you are lookin for, but when you scroll through their pictures, one is just of a hex head bolt or something. Its got to be on the block somewhere, no? theres a ton on the firewall side. good luck.






OEM GM Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor For 2008-2021 GM - Part# 55591401 | Suburban Auto Parts


Save On OEM Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor For 2008-2021 GM. Genuine GM Part# 55591401. Great Prices, Fast Shipping, Order Now!




www.suburbanautoparts.com


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Not 100% sure but I think it is on the passenger side of the radiator at the point where this wire loom ends somewhere around the lower radiator hose. 
You'll see this small loom on the engine side of the radiator


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> Not 100% sure but I think it is on the passenger side of the radiator at the point where this wire loom ends somewhere around the lower radiator hose.
> You'll see this small loom on the engine side of the radiator
> View attachment 296967


Thanks gents!


----------

